# DELETE-Aktion rückgängig machen



## Bombi (26. Januar 2004)

Oh man ! Habe gerade einen bösen Fehler gemacht !

Wollte Daten eines bestimmten Zeitraums aus meiner Datenbank löschen und
habe mich böserweise vertippt, so daß viel mehr Daten gelöscht wurden, als ich wigentlich wollte. Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann man diesen DELETE-Befehl wieder rückgängig machen ? 

P.S.: Man muss ihn wieder rückgängig machen können , bitte bitte .... !


----------



## Luzie (26. Januar 2004)

hmmm... ich glaube nicht.

back-up wäre eine Lösung.
Kann Dich verstehen, ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert.  Seitdem lege ich auf jeden Delete-Vorgang ein return.confirm()


----------



## svenp (27. Januar 2004)

Mysql unterstützt soetwas meines wissens noch nicht.
Unter Oracle muss eine solche Aktion mit einem Commit abgeschlossen werden.
Das Rückgägig machen geht, aber nur vor dem commit mit einem rollback.

Soweit ich das aber verstanden habe, wird Mysql soetwas in Zukunft unterstützen werden .

Gruß

Sven


----------

